# R4i shuts off when it goes into sleep mode.



## Sk8rpun (Jul 21, 2010)

I just bought an R4i recently and I'm having problems already. When I close my ds and put it into sleep mode it just shuts off. is there any way to fix this?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 21, 2010)

This isn't the right forum to post this, if you want an answer, it's better to post it in the right forum.
Here: http://gbatemp.net/f113-r4-ds

Or maybe here: http://gbatemp.net/f40-nds-flashing-hardware-and-software


----------

